# Victoria Arduino Mythos 2 Grinder



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

DoubleShot said:


>


Cool features/tech. But my goodness - they made it even uglier.


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

Jon said:


> Cool features/tech. But my goodness - they made it even uglier.


That's not how you spell prettier







the gravimetrics are pretty cool, not many grinders seem to have that yet - i think some compaks do and of course the sette


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Looks like they consulted @jeebsy on the colour.


----------



## Talk_Coffee (Sep 2, 2017)

Jon said:


> ...but my goodness - they made it even uglier.


Agreed. It could clean the house, make my coffee and then take me out for dinner, but sorry- I could not have that on my bench- no matter how good it is.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

What!!? It's gorgeous!!


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

It really is the Kryten of grinders


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

In case you (VA or Simonelli) happen across this thread - I'd be willing to try one out and would even compliment it on it's looks in the process...


----------



## iulianato (May 5, 2015)

Now with 85mm burrs.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Is there a book open for who is the first on the forum to own a Mythos 2 ?


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Looks huge but awesome, like a transformer


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

Looks like bumblebee from the Transformers films.

and I guess dfk to have the first one??


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

working dog said:


> Is there a book open for who is the first on the forum to own a Mythos 2 ?


cambosheff


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> cambosheff


Is there an open book on who is the first to sell their Mythos 2 also?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Surely that has to also be cambosheff?


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Luckily it's not even on my radar


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

cambosheff said:


> Luckily it's not even on my radar


You can tell yourself that now. Tomorrow is another day though


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

The odds just got shortened, lol!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Went to the launch event for this last week, they had a black one and I actually preferred it to the M1 by the end of the night. Take a while but grows on you.

The hopped is the transparent sides so you can more easily see how much is left.


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

I wonder how much of the gravometrically measured pile of coffee will still be in the portafilter when you move it


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

GrahamS said:


> I wonder how much of the gravometrically measured pile of coffee will still be in the portafilter when you move it


All of it if you're using a Norvin ring.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Went to the launch event for this last week, they had a black one and I actually preferred it to the M1 by the end of the night. Take a while but grows on you.
> 
> The hopped is the transparent sides so you can more easily see how much is left.


any idea what the retail on this will be ?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

More than a EK


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

I thought I never write this, but the EK seems more and more reasonably priced


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

GrahamS said:


> I wonder how much of the gravometrically measured pile of coffee will still be in the portafilter when you move it


If it's like the Mythos 1 - just give it a little shake and it all falls into the portafilter beautifully.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> any idea what the retail on this will be ?


I think about 2400 for the fixed speed, 2700 for the variable speed and just under 3k for the gravitec


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah I have a good idea, lets make a gravimetric grinder that adjusts its motor speed mid grinding. great idea that. not a single little flaw with changing. the. motor. speed. during. grinding.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Yeah I have a good idea, lets make a gravimetric grinder that adjusts its motor speed mid grinding. great idea that. not a single little flaw with changing. the. motor. speed. during. grinding.


Was a bit surprised when they explained that's how it works, but if you run it at 400rpm all the time then you're going to have a PF full of 400rpm grinds instead of a mix.


----------

